# 2015 Draw Odds are out



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...me/1468-big-game-statistics-drawing-odds.html

Seems like much earlier than normal. Hopefully this is a new trend.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow... Some people burned A LOT of points to hunt the new late season LE Muzzy tags. That would suck to burn 9 points on a tag that had 100% draw odds like the north slope LE hunt did.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Plus almost 10,000 more applicants than last year for general season deer.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I was amazed to see two guys, one with 20 and another with 19 pts, jumped to bookcliffs roadless. I knew some would, but i thought those with 18 might. I'm sure glad I drew the tag.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Dang, I'm was pretty unlucky in my selection for LE Elk. 

Next year. 

Look at the numbers of NR apps. Wow. They really get the shaft. 

It's a good thing Utah doesn't combine them with a 10% cap for residents.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, where did all the people come from that jumped into the oak creek. Don't you guys know there is no deer out there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

brendo said:


> Plus almost 10,000 more applicants than last year for general season deer.


With the improving ' quaility ' in deer,
There are alot more hunters interested in hunting general deer hunting...
Myself included.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> With the improving ' quaility ' in deer,
> There are alot more hunters interested in hunting general deer hunting...
> Myself included.


while that may be true, how many people have moved to this state in the last few years? I know I have 3 houses around me with folks from California that hunt. 10,000 is a lot and i'm sure some have lived here a long time and noticed all the publicity of growing deer #'s. i still think that a part of that number may be our increasing transplant population. i know i was one.


----------



## Canyoncrosser (May 26, 2015)

I feel really lucky, 1 in 45 odds for my Le bonus elk tag. I drew 1 of 2 non res tags with 4 pts, the guy who drew on points had 17!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps a lot of kids came into the pool for tags? Or with the hunter mentor program moms and grandparents got into the draws.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A decent jump in pools from high point holders to the elk unit I had my eye on for next year. I cautiously hoped that would not happen, but it did. Bummer.

But 55 people ahead of me that did not draw in 2014 left the San Juan elk pool for 2015. That just made my wait time go from 26 years to 20 years!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> A decent jump in pools from high point holders to the elk unit I had my eye on for next year. I cautiously hoped that would not happen, but it did. Bummer.
> 
> But 55 people ahead of me that did not draw in 2014 left the San Juan elk pool for 2015. That just made my wait time go from 26 years to 20 years!


You just won the lottery! !


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Vanilla- That is a positive outlook. haha Gotta use reverse psychology when looking at odds-- good one year, bad the next, and then back to good the following. Well-- it is Utah so odds are rarely "good". 

The General Season odds are still tough to read and mostly useless. As for the increase in applicants, I'm sure some is due to the increasing deer herd-- but a lot of it is due to the fact people can't draw tags so they put others in to draw just so they can go. The craziest fact about the General Season Deer hunt is 20-30% of the tag holders never even go deer hunting. 

The rest of the odds were very interesting. Lots of high point holders burning points on the new hunts. I'd like to see the data of how many turn their tags back.....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Packout said:


> Vanilla- That is a positive outlook. haha Gotta use reverse psychology when looking at odds-- good one year, bad the next, and then back to good the following. Well-- it is Utah so odds are rarely "good".


You'd think at 18 points going into next year I'd be in really good shape. I guess I shouldn't complain, since I could draw all but just a handful of hunts available. It just so happens that the hunts I want are in those handful.

One day...


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Any idea when the antlerless results will be released?

With the big game results, I have updated the spreadsheet that I have kept and posted for download on my blog. If you've found it interesting or at all useful you can link over to my blog down in my signature line and download it for your own personal use.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> Any idea when the antlerless results will be released?
> 
> With the big game results, I have updated the spreadsheet that I have kept and posted for download on my blog. If you've found it interesting or at all useful you can link over to my blog down in my signature line and download it for your own personal use.


They are posted...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think somebody made a giant mistake on one of the Henry's cow bison hunts. Used 20 points on hunt 6506?!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I think somebody made a giant mistake on one of the Henry's cow bison hunts. Used 20 points on hunt 6506?!


Perhaps he got tired of waiting for a hunters choice and wanted a guaranteed tag?

I am about in the same boat, getting too old to wait another 5 years to draw the sure tag for a hunters choice and a cow tag would be the only other choice without waiting.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I think somebody made a giant mistake on one of the Henry's cow bison hunts. Used 20 points on hunt 6506?!


It was a "she" and age and health were a factor.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That makes sense then. I just saw the 20pts to 13 pts with no applicants in between and went, huh?!? A few years ago the cow hunts were a shoe-in with 10 points, but the creep is catching up to them too. The early cow hunt has people in the 15-17pt range using the bp tags too. Glad I already got mine!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> That makes sense then. I just saw the 20pts to 13 pts with no applicants in between and went, huh?!? A few years ago the cow hunts were a shoe-in with 10 points, but the creep is catching up to them too. The early cow hunt has people in the 15-17pt range using the bp tags too. Glad I already got mine!


Ya. It was pretty much this year or bust situation. Do it now or waste all those points with nothing to show for it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope she has a great hunt, and if possible, fills the tag! My sister drew with 3 points this year, but is thinking of turning the tag back as she just got a new job and doesn't know if she can get time off. My thoughts are there are always other jobs, but a bison tag with only 3 points?!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I hope she has a great hunt, and if possible, fills the tag! My sister drew with 3 points this year, but is thinking of turning the tag back as she just got a new job and doesn't know if she can get time off. My thoughts are there are always other jobs, but a bison tag with only 3 points?!


Wildhorse Bench or Henrys cow? Either way, congrats to her! This year was harder with the cow tag draw due to them cutting the Henrys cow tags significantly. I suppose the herd is now at objective again. For a couple of years previously, they were far more generous with them.

Gave us a little extra hope. ;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Henry's late hunt. Yeah I got mine three years ago when they increased the tags in October and created the second cow hunt. I sure wish we could get the powers that be to aggressively expand bison territory. They are incredible animals


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

My son wanted to go for deer before elk so we put in separately for Wasatch West; both drew out so it should be a great year!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Henry's late hunt. Yeah I got mine three years ago when they increased the tags in October and created the second cow hunt. I sure wish we could get the powers that be to aggressively expand bison territory. They are incredible animals


I agree. Apparently, they are pretty destructive to cattle ranching operations and the Ag folks are against more introductions. I can't help but think that there are at least 1 or 2 more locales where they'd work however. In the meantime, we can just watch the Books herd grow and hope to draw a tag before its personally too late.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, with the deplorable program that public land grazing is, I cannot stand the cattlemen's arguments


----------

